# whats the best solder to use for amp repair? simple RCA repair rather



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

quick question. what is the best solder to use for amp repair..? I am going to try to get this done tonight if I can find my iron and solder..

I know there are different mixes ....different core types or percentages this and that .


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Long as it is not acid core you're good.

Rosin core comes with in flux in core or without. Both work well. 

"The best" solder doesn't come into play for a simple RCA fix. It is called Wonder Solder and has a high silver content (and price tag).


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

ya, you will be okay with just about any 60/40 rosin core JAX. smaller dia. is a little easier to work with. .040" dia. seems to be a good general purpose dia. for the stuff i have been messing with.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks all. now to round up my tooks and break it open


----------

